# eBay Links



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I realize the eBay thread is gone, but I feel like we need a thread to post links to rare/HTF/interesting items for those that may be in search of them.. The more eyes you have looking, the better chance you'll see it! Anyways, lets not bash anyone or post links bcz of price or description. Lets use this as a way to help each other find cars that we may have otherwise miss.. Cool?


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

This lot has the HTF #8 Corvette.. Its worn, but may be a good filler if yr willing to spend the money. The guy wont separate it by scale or by a single car either..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-37-S...111160929650?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19e1b52d72


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

rdm95 said:


> Lets use this as a way to help each other find cars that we may have otherwise miss.. Cool?


Certainly cool with me.

Soooo ...

...Whuzzat?








It looks like factory decoration, but I don't recall seeing it before.

Dang, it's good-looking.

-- D


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

That one caught my eye too.. Wasnt sure what it was & I cant recall ever seeing it before either


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think thats a regular ole' tyco porsche, you don't see it that much color wise, but its around.
What interests me is the tcr stockcars, they make great 4 gear conversions. Just can't see dropping 100 beans for them.
What does a #8 tyco vette go for in that condition? maybe 20 bucks???(i'm not sure)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tubtrack has a lot of tyco porsche that has it as part of the lot.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Yep. It's a Porsche 908 from Tyco. *Tubtrack* has one in this lot. Only four or five in _all_ the current and completed eBay listings of TYCO PORSCHE. All were in large lots except one damaged example. 

Was it a set-only car or something?

Thanks for the lead, *SnD*.

-- D


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Part of me says a thread like this would be awesome. Another part of me says it's nice to find the diamond that no one else does once in a while. I'm torn, I guess.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive seen that one before...I think it was available as a single car. I have that white/blue/orange #2 Union Porsche. That's a tough car to find, and I think its easily the best looking deco of them all. Those 908s make great racing bodies. Theyre light and well balanced...and the chrome versions are VERY common/cheap.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Speaking of semi rare tyco porsches...I already have one that's dead mint so hope someone who needs one gets it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Curveh...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item41769ad1ca#ht_40wt_1396


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Yepper Porsche 908 red/sil is original and came as single. Was released early to mid eighties. It one u rarely see available. The vette green nite glow is mid eighties release as set car only and is very rare. Generally command 100.00 plus when mint . Like the link idea.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

1976Cordoba said:


> Part of me says a thread like this would be awesome. *Another part of me says it's nice to find the diamond that no one else does once in a while*. I'm torn, I guess.


Ditto.....and btw- I'd hate sharing links with potential snipers, it's hard enough bidding & winning as it is, and showing them the gold doesn't really let the little guys have a chance.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ditto.....and btw- I'd hate sharing links with potential snipers, it's hard enough bidding & winning as it is, and showing them the gold doesn't really let the little guys have a chance.


Hows about only posting those you arent planning to bid on.. Im confident that all of the members here respect each other enough to ask if you intend on bidding on the item or not. I know this bcz I was offered that courtesy by other members on several links I have posted in the past..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> .....Im confident that *all of the members here respect each other* enough to ask if you intend on bidding on the item or not...


Ya Think ? IMHO...when on eBay- it's every man for himself, sniping and all sorts of tactics to get what they want. Nope, there's *not* alot of respect there, no matter if they seem friendly HERE ! LOL- don't ever get in the path of a Rabid Slotcar collector with a Fat Wallet on Ebay, they show no mercy, and often gloat about there winnings afterwards.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Tyco Pro Petty Superbird..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-TY...300962423296?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4612c22200


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

When bidders used to be listed, I would not bid against friends, and every great now and then would run up bids to the bidders max against ... uh..... people I didn't care for. I am sure that's why ebay made bidders anonymous, because some of us did respect others. The world of slot cars (moreso with another 1:1 hobby of mine) is smaller than one might think, and what goes around, definitely comes around. Some of the best deals between ebay buyers/sellers never make it on ebay itself, but come from getting to know someone beyond their screen name. Clicking a fricking key to make a purchase is not the most equitable way to do business for buyer or seller. 

It's a shame we can't shed light on dishonest or misleading sellers. I remember one such infamous person who changed his seller ID 3 times after he cheated enough people for them to close the one he was using. *HT* is where I kept up with his moves and tactics. 

I really didn't care if I offended him or not, as there were one or two people on here who knew who he was and what he did. I did care about protecting myself and those who weren't informed and hadn't been stung. 

Cheers, 

Jeff


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Pretty cool..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161137018638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here is one you don't see very often......great looking car IMHO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-FORD-ESCORT-ROTHMANS-RALLY-AFX-TOMY-HO-SCALE-/331042288131



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

SCJ said:


> Here is one you don't see very often......great looking car IMHO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-FORD-ESCORT-ROTHMANS-RALLY-AFX-TOMY-HO-SCALE-/331042288131
> 
> ...


I love to have it, but not at that price.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Some rare AFX cars*

Here are links for a few rare AFX cars that are currently on EBAY. The prices are too high for me.

#5 Blue and White Matador Stocker
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350913103443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Alitalia Capri
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...360778362308?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item540010edc4

this seller also has several Japanese AFX sticker sheets.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Did Aurora make a 63 Buick Fairlane??? RM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-T-Je...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ecb445d5d#ht_591wt_1399


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Apparently so!! :lol:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Did Aurora make a 63 Buick Fairlane??? RM
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-T-Je...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ecb445d5d#ht_591wt_1399


If U can't Trust EBAY,... WHO can U TRUST????? :freak:

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Just a scratch really.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-slot-car-Body-only-AFX-TYCO-aurora-life-like-/251369564371

Glad to see that as per the ad wording, the item has been inspected and is in good working condition. Credit where due, it is listed as used.

:freak:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

So that's where the Graffiti idea came from.
>Tom<


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm just glad it is coming from a SMOKE-FREE AND PET-FREE home. I've always wanted that LifeLike body....


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jisp said:


> Just a scratch really.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-slot-car-Body-only-AFX-TYCO-aurora-life-like-/251369564371
> 
> ...


I Vote, 2 give 'em THIS Month's "DUHHhh"-Award :freak:
"What" Was "IT" anyways????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a lot of Lionel Power passers for anyone interested.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Hug...321243309962?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4acb97e78a


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

vansmack2 said:


> Here is a lot of Lionel Power passers for anyone interested.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Hug...321243309962?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4acb97e78a


thanks Van
Their on my watch list, I always liked them.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Speaking of semi rare tyco porsches...I already have one that's dead mint so hope someone who needs one gets it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Curveh...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item41769ad1ca#ht_40wt_1396


whats so rare about this brown porsche? I have 2 and see them at shows often? just asking here, thanks


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

krazikev said:


> whats so rare about this brown porsche? I have 2 and see them at shows often? just asking here, thanks


"Because....It's..."MINE"!!!!......." :freak:

just being a "Wisenheimer"...:tongue:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

For real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-T-JET-AFX-THUNDER-JET-HO-SLOT-CAR-VINTAGE-DARK-BLUE-TORINO-CAR-RARE-CAR-/321241993224?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4acb83d008


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

82whiskey said:


> For real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-T-JET-AFX-THUNDER-JET-HO-SLOT-CAR-VINTAGE-DARK-BLUE-TORINO-CAR-RARE-CAR-/321241993224?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4acb83d008


thats not bad, the torino is one of the harder bodies to acquire and dark blue seems to be the "all the rage" color right now.

Althought it could be the Nazis because they developed the secret aurora blue explosive to harm american children of the 60's, JUST KIDDING, I'M GERMAN.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not all Germans were Nazis, although they had to pretend to be.
my DNA Father was .... Hitler Youth, proud of it .... came to USA just after war at age 12 ... didn't change his attitudes or care for me and Mom ... never knew him, but know a lot about him. Nazis were capable of anything that would further their campaign. in fact, all current propaganda(what the govt tells you) is based on Nazi ideas.
don't mind the silent black helicopters.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Not eBay, but some pretty nice cars in this auction.. time is running out though! 

Search for "Aurora" in the small box under the information and special terms section

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=72809


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> thanks Van
> Their on my watch list, I always liked them.


Bunch of accessories goin kinda cheap..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350914455031?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

rdm95 said:


> Not eBay, but some pretty nice cars in this auction.. time is running out though!
> 
> Search for "Aurora" in the small box under the information and special terms section
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=72809


Read the "additional charges" here before signing up and bidding. 20%, 7 for "tax" and 13 for internet fees?


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Plus you need to arange for shipping separately and no mention of what the costs would be before you bid. Makes it tough.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

When you think about it, 20% does seem high, but its no worse than eBay really..only its the buyer paying the fees bcz its the auction company doing the selling. eBay charges insertion fees of varying amounts to list something, plus a 10% final value fee for what yr item sold for, plus a 10% final value fee on shipping charged by the seller. Add on top of that, Paypal fees of somewhere around 5% simply for accepting the buyers payment for you.. Personally as a seller, I see the need for the auction companies to charge a premium based on selling price. I dont understand, nor do I agree with the fact that some only charge 5% and others are 18-20%.. Ive bid on and won a few auctions so far.. no problems at all! Reasonable shipping charge, safe packaging and timely delivery. And actually, those 4 trucks I posted about in the recent aquisitions thread were sent to me via Priority Mail flat rate medium box, at no cost to me..


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

rdm95 said:


> And actually, those 4 trucks I posted about in the recent aquisitions thread were sent to me via Priority Mail flat rate medium box, at no cost to me..


How did you determine the shipping? Did you make the arrangements after the auction?


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

82whiskey said:


> How did you determine the shipping? Did you make the arrangements after the auction?


Someone there contacted me and said he would send them.. the thing with this site is its just an online host for the auctions which as far as I can tell are from all over the country.. I dunno, but to me, a deal is a deal and I have a tuff time passin them up lol


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

My auction link.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350924867781?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Tyco S little red truck in this lot..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261330581174?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesting mini-lindy bus-tjet conversion....:thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Instant collection.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380304998729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Did Aurora make a painted black fastback? Bobs book lists a hardtop but not a fastback.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-TJET...380446436077?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item58945feaed


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure, not a collector professor here. John A. Clark mentions it on page 15 in his Model Motoring book, says it's difficult to find... 
I do know one rule in buffing... STAY OFF THE EDGES!!! 
I'd say if you like it, go ahead and bid on it...RM


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

82whiskey said:


> Did Aurora make a painted black fastback? Bobs book lists a hardtop but not a fastback.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-TJET...380446436077?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item58945feaed


hey whiskey..yep, they made 'em...I'm lucky enough to have one! I wish it were worth that much $$$ !!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rare Blue/White/Red Tomy 240Z. I have this one already, so I will not be putting in a bid.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-afx-...111221669192?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19e553fd48


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

billcj said:


> hey whiskey..yep, they made 'em...I'm lucky enough to have one! I wish it were worth that much $$$ !!


They're only worth that much in Coneyworld:tongue:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

vansmack2 said:


> Rare Blue/White/Red Tomy 240Z. I have this one already, so I will not be putting in a bid.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-afx-...111221669192?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19e553fd48


Heres another one.. a bit cheaper too

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-afx-...271326886363?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f2c57b9db


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd pay the extra 10.00 if I had to have one, it's a lot cleaner, but that's just me...RM


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Not going to pony up but I'd sure like to have this set.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MODE...sd=121220151874&&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MODEL-MOTORING-DOUBLE-8-RACE-SET-SEALED-W-BLUE-RIVIERA-WHITE-MUSTANG/151163665265?_trksid=p11021.m2364&_trkparms=aid%3D555001%26algo%3DPW.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D216%26meid%3D2882554111205751262%26pid%3D100084%26prg%3D1115%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D121220151874%26&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

82whiskey said:


> Not going to pony up but I'd sure like to have this set.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MODE...sd=121220151874&&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MODEL-MOTORING-DOUBLE-8-RACE-SET-SEALED-W-BLUE-RIVIERA-WHITE-MUSTANG/151163665265?_trksid=p11021.m2364&_trkparms=aid%3D555001%26algo%3DPW.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D216%26meid%3D2882554111205751262%26pid%3D100084%26prg%3D1115%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D121220151874%26&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


Kinda pricey, but WOW


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUR...171177147714?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item27daf3fd42


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

92 can motors for anyone interested. (Not really can motors, more like an open frame, but that is what most people are calling these.)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-Sl...251387929242?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a87e3629a


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Not sure on this one numbers look off. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...121219286374?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c393b8566


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like a gold chrome car that has been stripped and renumbered??? RM


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks like a gold chrome car that has been stripped and renumbered??? RM


Yep, stay away at this price!


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Not worth anymore to me so Im not bidding any higher, but maybe someone else would..?? 

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=6385&aid=73505&lid=18280255&rfpb=0#Top


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

60.00 tops for that heap!


----------

